# spring M&G



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I was just kinda pondering some spring M&G stuff ,, i know i have heard that some want one in the fall and one in the spring ,, well i have an idea ,, and i was just thinking ,, maybe we could have it at Pirateland in MB ,, around Memorial day ,,, maybe the week before thru that weekend ,, but here is the biggy ,, i have talked to the PL manager ,, and if we do this ,, he can get us spots on concrete pads ,, full hookups ,, and pull thrus ,, but the big catch is ,, we need to reserve by no later the Febuary ,, and paid in full ,, the cost will be 72 per night ,, he said he will not go to the summer rate of 79 if we book before Feb ,,but the other thing is ,, we will have to book a min of 5 days to get that rate ,, they are ocean front ,, no trees ,, on the beach ,, but i am just kinda as i said pondering some stuff about this ,, and BTW ,, wifi is not free ,, 9 bucks a day ,, ,, i wil be there for 3 weeks this yr ,, so if any want to join ,, let me know ,, and also ,, i am not paying for anything this M&G ,, well i might buy u all some ice ,, since it will be hot for some        :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Jan 2, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Sounds great Rod.  We've never been there and I hear it's nice.  Maybe things will work out where we can make it.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Well that is not for me, especially $72 a night and must stay 5 nights to get that rate, and pay in full by Feb. and they still charge U 9 a day for WIFI. Sorry Rod I can't do it. But Rod I hope you have fun while you are there. AND that goes for all others who goes.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown: YO


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Great place and would be fun but to rich for this old country boy.  Great idea Rod and maybe some from that area can sign up.  I just can't plan that far ahead.  Had the last M&G in plans but fell through 2 weeks before time for the M&G.


----------



## Larry and Rita (Jan 2, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

I guess thier idea with the high rateas is "Make Money while you can" The price variable is odd based on the one price all the time for most of the other parks especially here on the west coast.  Our new club is having a M&G and only paying $28.00 including Wi-FI


----------



## Triple E (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Misty River is about at the end of the line for me.  Would love to spend time on the Old Atlantic but I think I will stay closer to the Pacific.  I will envy anyone who makes though.  Good plan Rod.   :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Dang it - can't make a Memorial Day M&G as Boss Lady and I will be up in Alaska by then.  We are looking forward to the fall M&G (at Misty River??) hopefully in mid-October, as we probably won't leave Alaska until the first of October.  Everybody say "Hi" to everybody else for us. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

don't anybody really take me serious on this ,, it was just an idea i had ,, nothing really planned at all ,, i jsut thought that maybe if some of the other folks that might be in that area at that time ,, might like it ,, but as i said ,, nothing is for real on this ,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: spring M&G

Rod, I know I have said this before, but I just might show up during your stay...but cannot stay a week that close to Memorial Day...We are, or better be, TOO BUSY..


----------

